# Ruger LCP



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion on the Ruger Lcp? Considering one for ccw in the hot weather when my Kimber Pro prints.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I have checked them out a couple of times. Small for sure, but they have a really long trigger pull. That turned me off. I think that this alone would hinder accuracy? You need to handle one before committing to it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When used at the distances they were designed and reason for the trigger pull is not bad at all. Now if you want it to shoot very little groups in paper then yes they kind of suck. I was at the range and got to run a couple mags threw one and it was good enough in the accuracy dept. My only complaint was when you are practicing it is hard to get your brass back. This one kicked them way out there. I mean way out there almost to the point it would hurt someone if it hit them. They were landing about 8 to 10 yds away.

Chuck Norris can skeletize a cow in two minutes.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks folks. I will certainly have one in hand before I make a decision, but being a trap person rather than a oistol shooter I wanted some opinions from folks who are more familiar with what to look for.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I have shot one. The size is great, and is easy to conceal. But, there are better guns to carry that will be much easier to conceal than your Kimber. While larger than the LCP, a Sig P230 or P232 is a much better option, at least in my opinion.


----------



## mrtwinz87 (Jul 21, 2010)

The ruger lcp is nice but, they are almost exact copies of the kel-tecs (p3at), almost exact same demensions, weight, capacity(6 rounds each), and trigger pull. The only difference is the ruger has a slide stop, and the finishes they come in, but the price difference is rediculous just for a name. A ruger lcp right now here in pa will run ya between $350-400, where as i havnt seen a kel-tec p3at for over 300 and alot of times $279.99. Now both are really good firearms well made and reliable. I have shot both and own the kel-tec and have carried it for about 2 years now, and i can say its been through the ringer a time or two and i have put close to 1,000 rounds through it, and its holding up great goes bang everytime without a hiccup, cant very well ask for more than that can you? And considering i paid $265 brand new im very happy. Do not think im partial just cause i own a kel-tec, i own a ruger p95 and i love it, i have shot the lcp and its just like the kel-tec no differnce in the way they handle either. Nothing against the lcp, but if it were me i would get the kel-tec. Reliable, tough, and a lot easier on the wallet than the ruger.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

mrtwinz87 said:


> The ruger lcp is nice but, they are almost exact copies of the kel-tecs (p3at), almost exact same demensions, weight, capacity(6 rounds each), and trigger pull. The only difference is the ruger has a slide stop, and the finishes they come in, but the price difference is rediculous just for a name. A ruger lcp right now here in pa will run ya between $350-400, where as i havnt seen a kel-tec p3at for over 300 and alot of times $279.99. Now both are really good firearms well made and reliable. I have shot both and own the kel-tec and have carried it for about 2 years now, and i can say its been through the ringer a time or two and i have put close to 1,000 rounds through it, and its holding up great goes bang everytime without a hiccup, cant very well ask for more than that can you? And considering i paid $265 brand new im very happy. Do not think im partial just cause i own a kel-tec, i own a ruger p95 and i love it, i have shot the lcp and its just like the kel-tec no differnce in the way they handle either. Nothing against the lcp, but if it were me i would get the kel-tec. Reliable, tough, and a lot easier on the wallet than the ruger.


How's the trigger on the p3at? The only kel-tec I've shot is a p-11 and the trigger on it just plain sucks.


----------

